# EMT-B needs to get a job



## swindlman (Apr 21, 2009)

Alright so I'm finishing my EMT in 2 weeks and then need to take the NREMT and then will be good to start applying to the local companies.
Any tips or suggestions? I want to be working this summer with classes and will be starting medic school in the fall and learn what its like in the field.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 21, 2009)

My best suggestion would be to search this forum for interview and job application threads. There are about a billion of them and most of what anyone is going to post has already been posted on one of these. 

Good Luck!


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 21, 2009)

Need an EMT Job? Get in line...


----------



## JonTullos (Apr 22, 2009)

Cue the "go to medic school" comments!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 23, 2009)

Bringing in the more education argument.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Two fatals and a fat code last shift and about 15 drunks, you can have mine,

You start at seven am tommorrow and its your turn to buy coffee.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Apr 29, 2009)

You can always get a job with a medical transport company and volly as you go to Medic school...just a suggestion.


----------



## 46Young (May 9, 2009)

NRNCEMT said:


> You can always get a job with a medical transport company and volly as you go to Medic school...just a suggestion.



That's not a bad idea. You're also qualified as an EMT-B to apply for an ER Tech position, which is nursing support, which will probably pay better than private EMS. See if your potential volly company would consider putting you through medic school. emsresponder.com has free job listings.


----------



## PaulieThePirate (Jun 4, 2009)

swindlman said:


> Alright so I'm finishing my EMT in 2 weeks and then need to take the NREMT and then will be good to start applying to the local companies.
> Any tips or suggestions? I want to be working this summer with classes and will be starting medic school in the fall and learn what its like in the field.





It took me three months to find work after i got my stuff done. I recommend apply than harassing them till they call you back. If you don't hear back in two weeks apply again and start harassing them again. Thats what i had to do. I think they just got sick of me doing follow ups and gave me a job....GoodLuck


----------



## Coptrainer (Jun 21, 2009)

When you go in for your interview, use the "rule, rational, application" form of answering questions.  When asked, quote the "rule" that applies to the answer.  Then, explain the "rational" behind the rule.  Then give the answer to the question.  This process, used in writing legal briefs, shows that you don't only know the answer, you know why your answer is correct.  Of course this doesn't work when they ask all questions, but it works great for the technical questions.  I use this and have always done very well with interviews.  It'll give you an edge over the competition who just walks in and gives a short answer.

All this assumes you know the rule and rational as well as the application!  

G'luck!


----------



## gicts (Jun 21, 2009)

I had my interview the hour after I took the NR. He did the background check waiting for my card to come in the mail. Sure it is a private service but we do get tossed a few decent calls. At the very least it gets a little experience under your belt. You should move to Kentucky.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 21, 2009)

We all need jobs. Look at the economy. Plus, most finish EMT school and never get an EMS job


----------



## exodus (Jun 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> We all need jobs. Look at the economy. Plus, most finish EMT school and never get an EMS job



As far as I know, I'm the only person from my class of almost 28 that has a job as an EMT.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Plus, most finish EMT school and never get an EMS job


 
Very true.  Some don't find their clinicals as exciting as what they have seen on Third Watch.  Others find they can't handle the patient care part.   Some take the course with no intentions of ever working on an ambulance.


----------



## PaulieThePirate (Jun 21, 2009)

goodluck          h34r:


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jul 5, 2009)

"Very true. Some don't find their clinicals as exciting as what they have seen on Third Watch. Others find they can't handle the patient care part. Some take the course with no intentions of ever working on an ambulance. "

There is truth to this, although I suspect that most people are simply not able to find paying work. Even volunteer oppertunities are slim where I live, with some Squads having way more people willing to work for free than they need. 

I have generally given up on the notion of finding a paid EMT job before medic school. Instead I am focusing on trying to find as busy a volunteer squad as possible. 

I sincerely hope things get a little easier hiring wise when I am a paramedic.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 5, 2009)

Come to South Central PA! and you won't have too much trouble finding a job. 95% of Fire Departments are BLS ambulance and are all paid with volunteers who supplement staffing.


----------

